# panne g5 ppc 2x2,3 ghz



## rebecca (2 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
je post ceci afin que quelqu'un me donne des pistes sur ce qui arrive à mon mac et pouvoir aviser par la suite.

j'ai voulu l'allumer et il s'est produit un clac qui a fait disjoncter mon compteur général... suivi d'une forte odeur de chaud à l'arrière de l'ordi.
pas possible d'essayer de le rebrancher car cela fait systématiquement disjoncter.

serait-ce l'alimentation de l'ordi qui aurait cramée???
quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème?

merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> serait-ce l'alimentation de l'ordi qui aurait cramée???


Ca y fait bien penser


----------



## forceobskur (2 Janvier 2012)

+1 alim


----------



## rebecca (3 Janvier 2012)

ok merci pour la réponse. j'ai vu que ça ne court pas les rues apparemment.
quel serait le prix correct pour une alim?

est-ce facile à chnager ou faut -il tout démonter?
merci


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> ok merci pour la réponse. j'ai vu que ça ne court pas les rues apparemment.
> quel serait le prix correct pour une alim?


Il y a maintenant 5 ? 6 ans ? mon concessionnaire avait fait payer un peu plus de 100 HT le changement d'une alimentation de Power Mac G5

Pour le démontage, c'est lui qui avait fait le boulot


----------



## rebecca (3 Janvier 2012)

ok et si je souhaite le faire moi même? car j'imagine que le cout de la réparation n'a pas du baisser, bien au contraire


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> ok et si je souhaite le faire moi même? car j'imagine que le cout de la réparation n'a pas du baisser, bien au contraire


Il te faut trouver une alimentation d'occasion (iFixit.com ? eBay ? )


----------



## rebecca (3 Janvier 2012)

bon, j'ai un peu cherché sur ebay et le prix d'une alim tourne autour des 100

j'ai entrepris d'ouvrir le g5 et d'aller démonter la fameuse alimentation.
j'ai suivi le tuto sur fixit et là je me retrouve bloquée.
l'alim et le modèle de G5 n'étant pas le même, je me retrouve bloquée au moment d'enlever l'alimentation. elle serait censée venir en la faisant glisser vers la façade de l'ordi sauf que là, quand je fais ça, on dirait qu'elle est encore solidarisée à la carte mère par un endroit....

il y a 9 vis et neuf pattes qui semble être le lien mais je ne suis pas sure
quelqu'un a -t-il une idée?
voici l'image de la bête







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

bon alors, ça avance. j'ai effectivement devissées les 9 vis qui retiennent bien l'alim
PAR CONTRE, lorsque je veux faire glisser l'alim vers l'avant du mac, ça vient un peu mais ça semble buter quelque part derrière la carte mère et c'est un peu flippant de bourriner ou même forcer un chouilla à cet endroit non??


----------



## rebecca (4 Janvier 2012)

d'autre part j'ai remarqué que mon alim est un modèle encore différent de tout ceux que l'on voit dans les tuto ou qu'on trouve à vendre sur ebay...super la poisse!

elle couterai 449$ au states! sinon j'ai lu que je pouvait en mettre une moins puissante et que ça marcherai aussi: la mienne fait 1000W et celle qui est abordable n'en fait que 700W
quelqu'un a un avis la dessus??
merci les gars

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

ah oui au fait, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à extraire l'alim!!! il y aurait apparemment une barette en plastique entre la carte mère( dessous) et les pattes de fixation de l'alim. si une ame généreuse pouvait me dire quoi faire, car sinon j'ai bien peur de devoir tout enlever, c'est à dire virer la carte mère!! et là je me le sens moyen...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> la mienne fait 1000W et celle qui est abordable n'en fait que 700W
> quelqu'un a un avis la dessus??


Mettre une alimentation moins puissante ne peut s'envisager que si tu n'as qu'un seul dd dans ton MacPro, une carte video qui ne consomme pas trop, ton écran avec une alimentation externe, etc.

Par contre, mettre 449 $ (+ les frais de port + les taxes) pour une "si vieille" machine ne m'apparait pas économiquement raisonnable.


----------



## rebecca (4 Janvier 2012)

oui c'est bien ce que je me disais! en plus j'ai honnêtement pas 440 à mettre la dedans, je pourrai m'en racheter un, le même, pour ce prix là....

j'ai trouvé d'autre chose sur ebay, aux states. alim d'occaz en 1000w comme je veux pour une centaine d'euros. ça me parait plus correct.

par contre j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment l'enlever et ça, ben ça me rend dingue!!


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> par contre j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment l'enlever et ça, ben ça me rend dingue!!



T'as pas le manuel de réparation ?
On peut voir ça en MP si tu veux


----------



## rebecca (5 Janvier 2012)

non je n'ai rien, c'est un ordi acheté d'occaz et le vendeur a été un peu radin....

je veux bien le manuel si l'opé est décrite dedans, par contre mon mac n'est pas un bi mais un dual.... je m'en suis aperçue en montrant la photo de mon alim à des gens... bref, rien  n'est fichu pareil que sur les tuto que l'on trouve sur le net... d'ailleurs j'aurais du en faire un aussi


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2012)

regarde tes MP


----------



## rebecca (5 Janvier 2012)

ok merci c'est cool!!!


----------



## rebecca (5 Janvier 2012)

bonne nouvelle: j'ai trouvé une alim sur ebay pour 70 et une 1000w comme il faut s'il vous plait!! 
impeccable quoi, j'espère que ça va marcher!
et même si c'est bien galère, je vais économiser la main d'oeuvre
merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2012)

Bah, t'as le manuel maintenant, ça va marcher ! 
Tiens nous au courant


----------



## rebecca (6 Janvier 2012)

oui c'est sur ça devrait bien se passer!! mais j'ai quand me^me la pression, j'ai peur de bugner autre chose en démontant!! il faut TOUT démonter pour arriver à l'alim... c'est quand même dingue cette capacité à construire des trucs pas simple!!
ils auraient pu faire un autre système qui t'oblige pas à manipuler et le processeur et la carte mère, rien que ça!! c'est pas comme si ça valait du pognon hein???


----------



## rebecca (27 Janvier 2012)

salut tout le monde....
je reviens après une longue période pour donner des nouvelles de l'avancée de la chose.
j'ai reçu mon alim des states
donc grace à l'aide et aux bons conseils de certains, j'ai tout démonté pour arriver à l'alim.
j'ai donc virée la carte mère et dessous je constate ceci (voir photos)

ma question c'est est-ce normal qu'il y ai des traces noires comme ça sous la carte mère???
ça voudrait pas quand même dire que la carte mère est morte??
pitié dites -moi que non, avant que je me fasse ch... à tout remonter


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2012)

Oui chauffe + poussière rien à craindre, du moins a moins que tu l'est abimée au démontage


----------



## rebecca (28 Janvier 2012)

ça y est!! mon mac revit!!

le démontage s'est déroulé nickel par contre le remontage a été un peu plus costaud... tu sais pas pourquoi ça sort tout seul et après ça re -rentre mal!


bref, j'ai rien abîmé et mon mac est sauvé, génial !

par contre mes prises usb + firewire+casque de façade ne marchaient plus alors j'en ai racheté pour les changer, tant qu'à faire... et là toujours pareil, les prises ne marchent toujours pas...

quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> quelqu'un a une idée?


C'est que le pb ne venait pas de la prise elle même (mais peut être de la CM ?)

Autrement c'est cool que tu aies réussi à ressusciter ta machine, well done


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2012)

Essaie un reset du gestionnaire d'alimentation : SMU


----------



## corbo-billy (14 Mai 2012)

rebecca a dit:


> j'ai reçu mon alim des states
> donc grace à l'aide et aux bons conseils de certains, j'ai tout démonté pour arriver à l'alim.


Et les alimentations en provenance des Etas-Unis fonctionnent en 220 Volts maintenant ?


----------

